# Native Email Client - "show Images"



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hoping this is the correct forum in which to post this; if not, my apologies...

I have a rooted Moto Droid X2 on GB 2.3.3 - basically a stock ROM from VZW minus the VZW bloat (deleted it, hence why I am still on 2.3.3 and not 2.3.4)

Anyway, is there anything I can do to AUTOMATICALLY receive embedded graphic images in email when I open them so I do not have to press the "Show Images" button each time? Other than that I'm ok using the native email client, so short of switching clients, I'm open to pretty much try anything. My technical level where the Android OS is concerned would be novice so please keep that in mind as well.

Thanks people!


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

A month later and not a single reply. Bla! :'(

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------

